# Internal Gear commuter, 10 month update



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

Last November I built up a commuter with SRAM Spectro S7 internal gears. I promised a 1000 mile update. The original thread is here: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=80797&highlight=spectro+s7 

The one line summary is that I will be converting this bike back to derailleur gears.

The primary problem is that the shifting has become very unreliable. For some reason I can’t get into 2nd and 4th gears, and these were gears I used a lot. Since this is a “black box” system to me, I don’t have confidence that I can trouble shoot and repair, and getting parts is a hassle. 

Even if the hub and shifter worked perfectly, I would probably conclude that a derailleur system is a superior option. You can get a good hub, cassette and derailleur for much less money than an internal gear hub. You get a wider range of gears, and it is reliable, durable, and easy to repair. There are many shifter options, unlike the gear hub’s exclusive grip shifter. Changing a flat was an extra pain at a time when I really didn’t need the inconvenience.

I did go for 10 months and over 1000 miles in all weather with zero maintenance, not even oiling the chain. (The chain does show some rust, but it doesn’t squeak.) But, other than the chain abuse I could have done the same with derailleur gears and had a better outcome.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

#1 after only 1000 miles you are having gear problems? 

#2 Have you contacted whomever sold it to you? 

#3 Any Warranty?


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

MB1 said:


> #1 after only 1000 miles you are having gear problems?
> 
> #2 Have you contacted whomever sold it to you?
> 
> #3 Any Warranty?



I need to take a closer at the shifting system to see if I can fix it.. The advantage of derialleru systenms is that every problem is trivial, obvious, and easy to fix, at least with DT shifters.

I'll contact SRAM if I can't solve the problem. I do bike wrenching for fun, and I got $200 worth of fun out of this, so I'm not irate. I do hate warrenty hassles and value quality over guarentees. My Phil hub, shimano freewheel, and Deore derailleur don't need a warrenty and cost a little less than the gear hub.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

bummer... I like and am currently toying with the idea of a 1x7/8/9 with either d/t shifters, barcons, or paul thumbies.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Reynolds531 said:


> Last November I built up a commuter with SRAM Spectro S7 internal gears. I promised a 1000 mile update. The original thread is here: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=80797&highlight=spectro+s7
> 
> The one line summary is that I will be converting this bike back to derailleur gears.
> 
> ...


I've had problems with my 7 speed Nexus hub but it's likely a cable tension problem. Haven't gotten around to fixing it yet since it's a real pain to adjust the cable on it.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Bummer. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

*Problem found*

I did find the problem. A very small tab that SRAM calls the “internal lug” (number 5 in the picture) on the red plastic “Locating sleave” is broken off. If I could stop by at the local LBS and get a new Locating sleave I could fix this in one minute. I hope a can get this little part fast and cheap without having to buy a 'click box". bad, bad design.


----------

